# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Demokraci e lidhjeve nepotike, miqësore dhe allishverisheve me faraonin apo shpurën..

## Astrit Kosturi

*Refleksion: Si e katandisen PD dhe si e rrembyen pushtetin barbaret, më 2005.* 
(Nga libri "Shuplaka e fatit", botuar në dhjetor 2005)

*Vërtet jemi të ngjashëm, por jemi të ndryshëm në nivel dhe në karakter!*
Të gjithë kërkojnë pasuri, famë e sundim, bile me përmasa pa kufi.                 Deri këtu gjithçka është normale … !? Por rrugët ndahen sipas kuptimit që i jep jetës gjithkush dhe, në varësi të karakterit të secilit. Nga kjo pikëpamje dallohen lehtas dy botë shpirtërore të ndara me male e dete të tëra njëra nga tjetra.                                                                                                     Duke jetuar në botë të ndryshme, do të ndodhte që servili, i pëlqyeri i faraonit, mospërfillësi dhe fodulli, mendjemadhi e kokëboshi do të ngjiste shkallët …
Nga maja e pamerituar, këtij tipi nuk do t’i kujtohej asnjë nga shokët, dhe gjithçka do i dukej e vogël fare dhe poshtë këmbëve të tij.	
Gjithashtu, do të ndodhte, që njerëzit e karakterit të fortë, të përballeshin, me vështërsi e probleme, me kërkesat pafund të komunitetit, të nevojtarëve, por … edhe ulërimat deri në kup të qiellit, të atyre që duan të përfitojnë dhe të kontrollojnë gjithçka. 

*Shqipërisë, nuk i mungojnë edhe ata që, në përgjithësi duan të bëjnë më të mirën dhe që s’mund të bëhen vegla në duart e të tjerëve.*
Në kushtet, kur ende këtu nuk funksionon asgjë në princip, veçse në linja korruptive, klani dhe njohjeje, atëhere, ti entuziasti, optimisti, do të bihesh në darët e dilemave. Më e lehta është të varesh në ganxhat, që të lëshojnë nga lart, duke bërë kështu thjeshtë, lojën e atyre … dhe të mashtrosh gjithë të tjerët poshtë, duke i mbajtur me shpresa e shpresa pafund.                     Mund dhe t’i kthesh kurrizin gjithë njerëzve dhe halleve të tyre, siç bëjnë të shumëtit, duke u vajtur pas valles … shefave të tyre. Në këtë rast je një yll bote, je më i miri, më i sukseshmi, në karrierën personale.

Pra, në këtë llojë sistemi absurd të gjërave, nuk mundesh t’i bësh të dyja …!
*O do të punosh për njerëzit dhe “do ta hash” mbrapa kokës, si i padëshiruar, o do të bësh sikur punon, duke i mbajtur me llafe e lajka ata!*                    Kështu je vetëm për interesat personale !
Shumëkush, duke lexuar këto rreshta njeh dhe sjell ndërmend, monstra të tilla nga komuniteti ku jeton e më gjërë. Gjithkush, vuan tek sheh në shpellat e errëta të mashtruesëve, vetëm barbari dhe hipokrizi.
Këta, aq sa janë mospërfillës, hipokritë e barbarë, po kaq dinë të shfaqen e të duken para “mesisë” si potencialë, të arsyeshëm, të moralshëm e të fuqishëm.
*... Miopët e Tiranës, harrojnë për çfarë kanë ardhur e, se duhet të takojnë njerezit… ?! Rrëmbehen pas qefbërjes së servilëve, fjalëve mashtruese e historive të sajuara dhe befas përfundojnë, në dreka me mish helli e raki* të fortë dehëse. Përmes dollive, plas kënga e vallja dhe gjithçka vishet me lavde e mburrje. Ata, që duken e mbahen, janë thjeshtë mishngrënës e qylaxhinj, ndërsa të mëdhenjëve të ardhur, u lënë shijen e të rëndësishmëve dhe kështu këta mbeten të kënaqur e të çuditur, që gjetën sojin e tyre.	
Ardhacakët e Tiranës, tepër të kënaqur u hipin makinave për të shkuar andej nga erdhën, ndërsa ne mbetemi të vuajtur brenda dramës sa qesharake, aq dhe të turpëshme. Paçka, se këta filanët e tyre, sapo shtërngojnë duart me të ardhurit ardhacakë, as që duken më, duke mbetur në kujtesën tonë ashtu siç janë, qylaxhinj e hajdutë ordinerë. Paçka, se filanët e tyre, si përherë të veshur me maska, janë fytyrat më të urryera … Por, realisht … për ta mbeten miqtë e tyre më të preferuar … këta janë njerëzit më me gramë dhe që vendosin për fatin tonë...

Le t’i bie unë çomages, ata për vete rregullohen, japin mendime dhe marrin vendime, për të bërë kryetarë partish, komunash e deputetë.
Ja, kjo është kategoria, që synon suksesin, tipat e njerëzve që bëhen siç duan vetë dhe bëjnë ata të shtëpisë së tyre me pushtet edhe budallenj qofshin.
*Dhe … ne nuk kemi harruar, që çdo gjë ka kohën dhe rastin e vet.
Kjo … është koha e dallaverexhinjëve dhe të tjerët s’mund të jenë gjë tjetër, veçse humbës !* Koha thërret dhe ngreh në poste ata, të cilëve u mungon shpirti dhe zemra njerëzore. Me siguri, ata janë të programuar, që në mëngjez sapo dalin shtëpia, me pyetje dhe përgjigje, buzëqeshje dhe ngërdheshje, gjithçka që u lipset gjatë ditës, si të jenë të pajisur me zemër elektronike.       Prandaj s’kanë s’i të ndjejnë, s’kanë s’i të vuajnë … 

*Në përpjekjet për krijimin e një shoqërie demokratike, ajo që ndeshet më shpesh është deformimi i demokracisë,* sepse politika konsiderohet vetëm si biznes. Postet shtetërore shihen si vende pasurimi, për t’ia hedhur fukarallëkut njëherë e mirë, prandaj plasin sherret dhe shkaktohen krizat...     *Për mua, kompromisi është një akt i neveritshëm,* dhe mungesa e dashurisë me të, më ka ndëshkuar heraherës në rrugën e gjatë e të ngushtë për të bërë gjithnjë më të mirën dhe jo karrierën si qëllim...
- Ty si kryetar i partisë, të takon të zgjedhësh, drejtorinë që dëshiron ! – më tha me ton të prerë i deleguari, në një takim nga ato të lokaleve, ndërsa po nxirrte nga çanta që mbante përherë me vete, një letër të bardhë dhe stilolapsin. Hë, cila të leverdis ? – shtoi më pas si me ton lutës.
- Mua nuk më hyn në punë asnjë post, nëse gjërat nuk bëhen në mënyrë institucionale. Nuk kam mgelur keq për vend pune, se e kam ndërmarrjen, që e kam ngritur vet dhe vetëm me shpatulla. – ishin këto fjalët e mia, që sa vinin e lëshoheshin me breshëri, ndërsa ai mbeti si të kishte lëshuar sytë, për të kullotur veç e veç, secilin për hesap të vet.
- Mirë o mirë … Pa, më dëgjo!... Çfarë thua ? Je në vehte ? Mua më është … !  Kam lënë lesht deri tani, dhe … ndahet torta e unë të mos marr pjesë ? Ç’far thua … ë ?                

Në atë bisedë, vura re … : oh, sa larg që gjendeshim, edhe pse ishim aq pranë të ulur në atë tavolinë.   
Ai e shikonte pushtetin tortë dhe ishte i zhytur i tëri në të, për të ngrënë e marrë … Ndoshta … unë nuk e dija, që ai të kishte kontribuar kaq shumë, mbase në miell, vezë, apo te kremi. Apo … ishte torta e tij, dhe tani ishte momenti, që ta ndante atë me … ata që ai njihte … ?!

Une mendoja, se për të zgjidhur katraurën shqiptare, tashmë të sajur, ishte të mbështesnim profesionistët me reputacion të mirë, të ndershëm, e që kishin dhënë prova korrektësie, përgjegjësie e përkushtimi.                                   Dhe kështu të bënte secili në komunitetin e vet … ! 
Në vlerësimet që bëj, siç janë këto … gjithnjë kam parasysh, se asnjë nuk mund të bëjë gjëra të mëdha, pa bërë e dhënë më parë, prova në gjërat e vogla. Mardhëniet reale me njerëzit prej shumë vitesh, përbënin avantazh për mua … që të mos vija gisht kot, në atë realitet aq shumë të deformuar.

*Por, ç’ndodhte realisht ?*
E thënë me fjalë të tjera, unë vazhdoja t’i bija legenit, ndërsa tenxheret e rrokullisura nga Tirana, shpërndaheshin nëpër Shqipëri për të gjetur kapakët e tyre. Mos kisha të bëja me ndonjë rast të veçantë, mos çështjet që më kishin lindur kishin të bënin me njerëz të veçantë ?

Po ! Kështu mendova fillimisht, prandaj, iu drejtova eprorëve të mi për ndihmë, sipas shkallës, që nga i pari. Veshët e tyre nuk dëgjonin më, ishin bërë opingë. Atëhere fillova të trokas … !? Te ndonjë derë e vogël, që gjeta hapur, shqetësimi im ra te zyrtarë … që bënin sikur më dëgjonin tërë sy e vesh … !? Në fakt, dyert e selise se PDSH, ishin te mbyllura, në to kendonin kukuvajkat dhe nje fare pilipiçi i organizimit... Pra, dyert lartë, mbeteshin gjithnjë të mbyllura … Nëse ndonjëra hapej ashtu rastësisht, të përplasej para syve, si për të thënë : Akoma s’e merr vesh , që je formalisht !
*De facto funksiononin dhe vendosnin, linjat paralele të miqësisë, nepotizmit dhe të klanit të ngritur … !*
*Ç’të bëja ?   * 
Më mbetej, o të sqaroja që realisht ishim të tradhëtuar, o të bëja sikur, gjërat ecnin mirë e të shtiresha i kënaqur duke bërë apollogjetin … se qeveria i di vetë punët e saj dhe duhet lënë rehat.

*Nuk mundesha, të bëja “sikur” … ?!* E kisha të pamundur të dilja nga vehtja!
Ju ktheva sërish, rrugës së ngushtë dhe të drejtë, për të bërë më të mirën e mundëshme, nëpërmjet debateve të ashpra me Tiranën, nëpëmjet SMS-ve, në televizione e në gazeta, derisa më shpallën të padëshiruar … !
… Prej kohësh … e njihja kuptimin e fjalës kompromis, që kur studioja gjuhën italiane, vite e vite më pare. Por, tani kisha rastin, të prekja dhe të ndjeja pazaret, shitjeblerjet … d.m.th. dallaveret e politikës.
Tashmë … për mua kompromisi, s’ishte më çështje leksiku, por një gjë që më torturonte shpirtin. Shumë të tjerë, s’e kishin problem tek mburreshin, që e kishin gjetur kompromisin, që i kishin ndarë thelat midis lukunisë së tyre.     
*E dhimbëshme … ! Dramë qesharake, që të arratiste në viset e kujtesës, tek bujat dhe tamtamet e premtimeve, se do të bëhej gjithçka për qytetarin.
Në këtë mënyrë mbetëm sylidhur, duke ndjekur komedinë e tyre … të futjes së duarve “të pastra” në thesin e plehrave. *                                  ...

----------


## uj me gaz

e o varja. nje uje pusi ne pashakua e vate.

----------


## Astrit Kosturi

*Shqipërisë, nuk i mungojnë edhe ata që, në përgjithësi duan të bëjnë më të mirën dhe që s’mund të bëhen vegla në duart e të tjerëve.*

Në kushtet, kur ende këtu nuk funksionon asgjë në princip(parim), veçse në linja korruptive, klani dhe njohjeje, atëhere, ti entuziasti, optimisti, do të bihesh në darët e dilemave. Më e lehta është të varesh në ganxhat, që të lëshojnë nga lart, duke bërë kështu thjeshtë, lojën e atyre … dhe të mashtrosh gjithë të tjerët poshtë, duke i mbajtur me shpresa e shpresa pafund. Mund dhe t’i kthesh kurrizin gjithë njerëzve dhe halleve të tyre, siç bëjnë të shumëtit, *duke u vajtur pas valles … shefave të tyre. Në këtë rast je një yll bote, je më i miri, më i sukseshmi, në karrierën personale.*
Pra, në këtë llojë sistemi absurd të gjërave, nuk mundesh t’i bësh të dyja …!
*O do të punosh për njerëzit dhe “do ta hash” mbrapa kokës*, si i padëshiruar, *ose do të bësh sikur punon,* duke i mbajtur me llafe e lajka ata! 
Kështu je vetëm për interesat personale !

----------


## landi45

fajet i ka populli shqiptare qe eshte si dele dhe voton me sy mbyllyr se po te ndodhnin qudirat qe ndodhin ne shqiperi ne cdo shtet evropian 
ta garantoj se ata politikane sdo ekzistonin me dhe me force do i largonin madje dhe ne hell do i qonin

po populli yne vetem flet dhe ha bar siq ka ngrene ne shekuj

----------


## ILMGAP

*Vërtet jemi të ngjashëm, por jemi të ndryshëm në nivel dhe në karakter!*

Po flas për shumicën, jemi të ngjajshëm . . . Pse? . . . të gjithë(shumica) shqiptarët shikojnë të ngopin vetëm veten , të gjithë (shumica) shqiptarët nuk e duan vëllaun shkaqe xhelozie të pakuptimta,të pavlera dhe të paarsyeshme., të gjithë(shumica) shqiptarët nivelin e diturisë e kanë shum poshtë,të gjithë(shumica) shqiptarët mbyllin sytë kur shohin realitetin,të gjithë(shumica) shqiptarët mbyllin veshët kur ndëgjojnë të vërtetat.

*Shqipërisë, nuk i mungojnë edhe ata që, në përgjithësi duan të bëjnë më të mirën dhe që smund të bëhen vegla në duart e të tjerëve.*

Ata nuk i mungojnë shumicës , ndërsa pakica gjithmonë është më e ditur , pra .: shumica fiton në duel me pakicën . E gjithë Shqipëria voton për ata që i përdorin të diturit dhe e gjithë shqipëria i nënqmon , nënvlerson ata të diturit.Problemi i Shqipërisë,Shqiptarëve është se nuk e kan instiktin e kuptimit dhe dallimit nga e mira dhe e keqja , ata nuk kuptojnë , dallojnë se kush është i miri dhe kush është i keqi . . .për kët edhe ndodh që të diturit përdoren si vegla për të paditurit.

*O do të punosh për njerëzit dhe do ta hash mbrapa kokës, si i padëshiruar, o do të bësh sikur punon, duke i mbajtur me llafe e lajka ata!*

Do ishte mirë po sikur të bësh vepra , por edhe do ishte shum mirë po sikur të mbash ligjeratë në dobipopullative.Edhe ajo kërkohet nga një popull me nivel diturie të lartë dhe nga një popull demokratik.

*Por, çndodhte realisht ?*

Ti je një ndër të paktët shqiptarë të cilët e shikon realitetin siq është , ndërsa të tjerët e sajojnë atë si ua don qejfi , ndërsa realiteti nuk mund të ndryshohet por ata mundohen , dhe i gjith ky mundim i kot dikur do i bie në kokë si një gjë e paarsyeshme dhe e pakuptimt.
Po sikur ta shihte i gjithë populli shqiptarë realitetin si është , do ishte shum më ndryshe , por për fat të keq nuk kemi njerëz që e dua realitetin dhe kështu duke mos e dashur ata njerëz realitetin qëndrojnë nën vellon e gënjeshtrës deri në një ditë kur vello do griset.

Të përgëzoj shum për Temën e hapur nga ti , dhe për fjalët shkruajtura nga ti.


Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------


## Astrit Kosturi

> fajet i ka populli shqiptare qe eshte si dele dhe voton me sy mbyllyr se po te ndodhnin qudirat qe ndodhin ne shqiperi ne cdo shtet evropian 
> ta garantoj se ata politikane sdo ekzistonin me dhe me force do i largonin madje dhe ne hell do i qonin
> po populli yne vetem flet dhe ha bar siq ka ngrene ne shekuj


*Duke pershendetur Landin, po theksoj:*

*Populli edhe ka faj, edhe s'ka. Jo, per oportunizem, se realisht me pelqejne qendrimet serioze pavaresisht nga kostoja, qe marr edhe ketu ne forum, por per historine tone dhe situaten specifike te demografise.* Per mendimin tim, pergjegjesinë per ndergjegjen tashme te semure dhe te depesonalizuar te shoqerise shqiptare, e kane ata qe vetequhen intelektuale e akademike. 
*Sa e shendetshme, eshte ndergjegjia intelektuale e bere lalelu sot,* kur Shqiperia, keto gati 20vjet po goditet brinjeve te saj, nga nje ajzberg antishqiptar dhe antikombetar dhe kemi mbetur sylidhur e bejme sikur nuk shohim as majen e tij.
*Çfar' do te themi neser dhe se shpejti qe do zbardhen gjithe palaçolleqet e bera ne kurriz te ketij vendi?*
Populli...! Në provinca dhe ne zona te thella, po na quajne te humbur. Nese vini re, ne zonat fshatare po perqendrohet fushata: duke na genjyer siç genjeheshin indianet me copa pasqyrash, per tu marre floririn, duke u mburrur me vjedhjet në zona si Poroçani(teper e izoluar) dhe duke i shitur si suksese.

*Vetem genjeshtra, vetem premtime pa hesap, shkarkime fiziologjike... dhe ne paturpesisht mbetem poshte tyre!*

----------

